# Will Reds Breed In Bare Bottom?



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has had reds spawn in a bare bottom tank. I currently have fake grass covering to bottom of the tank and I think its causing some water issues trapping waste beneath it. I will most likely be pulling it out but I was thinking I would just go with no substrate. However if the reds wont breed without substrate I guess ill put something in.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would imagine that nothing will stop them... the problem would be the eggs moving and drifting in the current after.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Ægir said:


> I would imagine that nothing will stop them... the problem would be the eggs moving and drifting in the current after.


So piranha eggs do not stick to things, they just sit there?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Substrate it is then!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You could try using a flat tupperware full of substrate, not sure if they would take to it tho.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i tried the barebottom tank thing for a while and what i ended up doing is putting in a little gravel at one end in case there was any breeding...but there was no breeding until i fully put in substrate and made the tank more of a natural look...but that was just my experience.


----------

